# párty, piáno - vowel length



## djwebb1969

In my textbook, "party" and "piano" are both given as Czech words (clearly borrowings, but the right Czech words). Yet wiktionary has párty and piáno, with a long vowel in both cases.

Is the vowel both written and pronounced long? Thanks.


----------



## Giordi89

both forms for party that you mentioned are permitted according to Czech language institute in written language. I have never seen piano with á though and according to the Institute only piano is possible. I can imagine however that many people write it with á as these borrowings do not sound czech and many people can be confused because usually we read the words the way they are written. Then people reflect it incorrectly in the written language as well.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thank you, I think maybe party and piano are better - as these are not really Czech words. As most young Czechs speak English, the consciousness of the English pronunciations (although piano is ultimately Italian) will be a factor.


----------



## Hrdlodus

We say these words like: pi*á*no and p*á*rty.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks - it's odd my textbook confuses so many things.


----------

